# [EVDL] battery disconnect



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would like to add a breaker that I can use to manually disconnect my 144v
battery bank. This will go before the contactor. What should I be looking
for?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-disconnect-tp4093620p4093620.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Use a breaker with an eyelet on its arm,
you can run a string or thin metal rod
to allow you to disconnect the breaker
(it is better not to be able to re-engage
the breaker other than by opening the hood
and throwing the arm, so you can first
verify that everything is still kosher)
I have seen breakers mounted on/near the firewall 
and a throttle / heater valve control cable
tied to it to allow you to yank it open from
inside the cabin, you can make/re-purpose a
control knob in the vehicle to do this.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mark F
Sent: Monday, November 21, 2011 2:42 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] battery disconnect

I would like to add a breaker that I can use to manually disconnect my
144v battery bank. This will go before the contactor. What should I be
looking for?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-dis
connect-tp4093620p4093620.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you Cor. That makes sense. Do you have a suggestion on a breaker? 

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-disconnect-tp4093620p4093957.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark F wrote:
> > I would like to add a breaker that I can use to manually disconnect my 144v
> > battery bank. This will go before the contactor. What should I be looking
> > for?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Willie. I like the idea of using an Anderson connector for "under the
hood stuff." I'm not clear on how you are only breaking one wire with the
connector between the seats. Also do you need to disconnect both pos and neg
to depower the system before working under the hood - for safety?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-disconnect-tp4093620p4096156.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark F wrote:
> > Thanks Willie. I like the idea of using an Anderson connector for "under the
> > hood stuff." I'm not clear on how you are only breaking one wire with the
> > connector between the seats. Also do you need to disconnect both pos and neg
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a pair of Airpax #GJ1-B3-DU0250-01C Circuit Breakers, 250VAC, 160VDC=
paralleled together in my 65 Datsun.
These were purchased from KTA, and have been working fine for ~ 2.5 years.
Have the handles fastened together, and tied to a choke cable as an emergen=
cy disconnect.
Designed so cable will not keep it from tripping on its own.


Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=




-----Original Message-----
From: Mark F [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Monday, November 21, 2011 4:42 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] battery disconnect

I would like to add a breaker that I can use to manually disconnect my 144v
battery bank. This will go before the contactor. What should I be looking
for?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/battery-disconnect-tp4093620p4093620.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm thinking with a connector like a sb350 it
would spark pretty good when reconnecting. Would one of the Anderson handles
be a good idea?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-disconnect-tp4093620p4100592.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If there isn't any current draw when reattaching, there shouldn't be any
sparks. Note that current draw could be caused by something like input
capacitors. They look almost like a dead short until charged. Make sure
they are out of circuit or protected by something like a pre-charge resistor
when reconnecting the circuit. That will greatly prolong their life.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Mark F
> Sent: Wednesday, November 23, 2011 10:26 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] battery disconnect
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm thinking with a connector like a sb350 it
would
> spark pretty good when reconnecting. Would one of the Anderson handles
> be a good idea?
> 
> Thanks, Mark
> 
> --

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Connecting under current wouldn't be the problem and as Mike says, who would
connect under load. The problem is when disconnecting under load, hence you
want to pull the connection apart a quickly as possible.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


If there isn't any current draw when reattaching, there shouldn't be any
sparks. Note that current draw could be caused by something like input
capacitors. They look almost like a dead short until charged. Make sure
they are out of circuit or protected by something like a pre-charge resistor
when reconnecting the circuit. That will greatly prolong their life.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Mark F
> Sent: Wednesday, November 23, 2011 10:26 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] battery disconnect
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm thinking with a connector like a sb350 it
would
> spark pretty good when reconnecting. Would one of the Anderson handles
> be a good idea?
> 
> Thanks, Mark
> 
> --

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

